# Holiday Group Resales



## Jo Jo (Mar 22, 2009)

Has anybody had experience with Holiday Group Resales in purchasing a DVC interest from this group?

Thx.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 22, 2009)

No. But I bought a Marriott from them and the experience was great. I worked with Andrea. 

I noticed the DVC listings on their site last week - that's the first time I've ever seen them being sold by Holiday Group.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 22, 2009)

I purchased from them in the past.  They didn't sell DVC before.  The only problem I had was with thier Closing department made a glinch that added an additional 3 months to my closing on my purchase.  So you have to stay connected and check on the process.


----------



## Jo Jo (Mar 22, 2009)

... thanks for the responses, much appreciated!


----------



## icydog (Mar 23, 2009)

Jo Jo said:


> ... thanks for the responses, much appreciated!



I was offered that DVC contract too. I hope you buy it. It was a good one.


----------

